# Happy Rats



## Matt (Jun 14, 2007)

When I do something that the boys really like they get a sudden burst of energy and just start hopping and running around acting funny. 

Do I have the only rats that do that? or Do all yours do it too?

Its so hilarious to watch.


----------



## Hippy (Jul 23, 2007)

I have a female rat who loves it when I put my hand in the cage.
She runs all over it then down the stairs then back up and then bounces, try's to get the other girls to play and then comes over and licks my fingers.


----------



## sonoma (May 26, 2007)

Oh yes, all my girls do this, but especially Fiona and Lana. When they come out for free-range time I'll tickle them and they'll get all frisky and hop around. Fiona will make a full circle around my room and then come back for more. :lol:


----------



## Matt (Jun 14, 2007)

Sonoma said:


> When they come out for free-range time I'll tickle them and they'll get all frisky and hop around. Fiona will make a full circle around my room and then come back for more. :lol:



My boys will do the same thing...I love it...its entertaining


----------



## Kimmiekins (Apr 14, 2007)

Yep, pretty normal.  Especially for the younger ratties, or happy older ones.

There's a name for the "bounce-hop" they do - it's called popcorning.


----------



## Matt (Jun 14, 2007)

Popcorning....lol...


----------



## savveth (Jul 9, 2007)

yep. every morning I go and play with my boys in their cage and they start popcorning everywhere, its hilarious!


----------



## viishuz (Aug 25, 2007)

My girls are the same, when I come home at night, and they no it's play time, they bounce off the walls of their cage it's great =)


----------



## taralyncouture (Aug 23, 2007)

My rat does. but unlike everyone else in the world mine humps after =]


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

My boys do that all the time as well!


----------



## Kbomblives (Jul 30, 2007)

Neil really likes playing with my Chihuahua mix. My dog tags Neil and he hops all over.


----------



## Matt (Jun 14, 2007)

One of my dogs doesnt care for rats the other dont care if they run allover him.


----------



## Sparker (Jun 17, 2007)

My dog loves rats, also. I love watching it... 

"One big happy family!" *tear* :lol:


----------

